# اريد اجابة



## ميس (14 مايو 2008)

سلام
اريد ان استفسر على شيئ يحيرني وهو,
الصليب هو عبارة عن صلب سيدنا المسيح, اعرف ذلك و الصلاة هي , باسم الاب و الابن الروح القدس, لكن من وضع هذه الصلاة؟ هل كان المسيح يصليها؟ لا اعتقد, حتى في صور المسيح عندما كان صغيرا و عند تعميده يوجد الصليب, لماذا؟ لم يكن الصليب يدل على شيئ في تلك الفترة


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2008)

الاخت ميس
لا يوجد اسمه صلاة الاب و الابن و الروح القدس
الجملة تقال في الصلاة او في ختامها تعبيرا عن ايميننا و مخاطبة لالهنا

اما الصليب, فلم يكن موجودا لان المسيح لم صلب بعد


----------



## ميس (14 مايو 2008)

لكنك لم تجبني لماذا في الصور يكون الصليب موجود بينما في ذلك الوقت لم يكن المسيح قد صلب بعد, مثلا في صور المسيح وهو في المهد له صور و الصليب فوقه؟ كيف ذلك؟ و كيف تعلمتم الصلاة؟ من علمكم كيفية الصلاة بما ان ذلك لم يذكر بالتحديد في الكتاب المقدس
ارجوك ان لا تنزعج من سؤالي لكني اشك في الاسلام و اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية لكن على نور
ممكن ان تخدمني؟ 
اريد ان اسال المسلمين في زاوية منتدى الحوار الاسلامي لكن غير مسموح لي ان اكتب موضوع جديد
كيف لي ان اسال؟


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2008)

ميس قال:


> لكنك لم تجبني لماذا في الصور يكون الصليب موجود بينما في ذلك الوقت لم يكن المسيح قد صلب بعد, مثلا في صور المسيح وهو في المهد له صور و الصليب فوقه؟ كيف ذلك؟ و كيف تعلمتم الصلاة؟ من علمكم كيفية الصلاة بما ان ذلك لم يذكر بالتحديد في الكتاب المقدس
> ارجوك ان لا تنزعج من سؤالي لكني اشك في الاسلام و اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية لكن على نور
> ممكن ان تخدمني؟
> اريد ان اسال المسلمين في زاوية منتدى الحوار الاسلامي لكن غير مسموح لي ان اكتب موضوع جديد
> كيف لي ان اسال؟


 
الاخت ميس
الصور هي من رسم البشر لها معاني كاتبها و لها خلفية راسمها و هي ليست مصدر لاثبات عقيدة او عكسه
هناك صورة تحمل صور المسيح قبل صلبه لان راسمها اراد ايصال فكرة ان المسيح اتى ليصلب و انه ماضي للصلب

اما الصلاة, فالسيد المسيح علم التلاميذ الصلاة, راجعي متى الأصحاح 6 

و انا غير منزعج يااختي, نحن هنا لنجاوب الاسئلة, سواء كنتي شاكة في الاسلام ام لا, فنحن نرحب بكل سؤال بناء و بكل شخص ببحث عن الحقيقة بصدق

بالنسبة لسؤالك للمسلمين, فلا تستطيعين فتح موضوع جديد في القسم الاسلامي الا بعد عبور ال 50 مشاركة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## fredyyy (14 مايو 2008)

ميس قال:


> * ..... و كيف تعلمتم الصلاة؟
> * .... من علمكم كيفية الصلاة ؟
> * ... اريد ان اعتنق المسيحية ... ممكن ان تخدمني؟


 

** الصلاة لا نتعلمها ... لكننا ُنصلي لوجود صلة بيننا وبين الله*

*فهي ليست حركات وكلمات محفوظة تتلى لله البعيد عنا*

*بل كلمات صادرة من قلب يُحب الرب ويرجو إرضائه*

*فالرب قريب منا يُسر بأن يسمع كلماتنا ويُسمعنا هو أيضاً صوته*

** فمن الصعب أن تعلِّم طرفين يحب كل منهما الآخر كيفية التعبير عن هذا الحب*

*فالكلمات تكون نابعة من فيض قلوب ممتلئة من المحبـة الإلهية بإخــلاص وامتنـان*

** مما سبق نتأكد أن المسيحية لا ُتعتنق ... بل تعاش لأنها حياة الله المُعطاه للانسان *

*فالمسيحية ليست قوانيين ُتنفذ لله ........... بل كلمات الله التي تملأ القلب فتُغيِّر الحياة*

*وأغلى ما يمكن أن أخدمك فيه *
*أن تقرأي كلام المسيح في الإنجيل **وأن أصلي من أجلك قائلاً :*


*يارب **أطلب *
*عوضاً **عن (ميس) *
*أن ُتعلن لها **عن نفسك *
*لتتبعك إن كانت تطلبك بكل *
*قلبها يارب أنت ُتقدر رغبتها في *
*معرفة المسيحية لكنك ستعلن لها عن *
*المسيح في المسيحية وكيفية تغيير الحياة *
*ليكون لها معنى وهدف ونهاية سعيدة معك في المجد *​ 

مزمور 107 : 9 
لأَنَّهُ *أَشْبَعَ* نَفْساً مُشْتَهِيَةً وَمَلأ نَفْساً *جَائِعَةً* خُبْزاً


----------



## challenger (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

*أختي ميس 

بالنسبة للصورة :
هناك الكثير من الصور التي تُعتبر فنية !!!
أي فيها رموز و إشارات لأشياء يريد الفنان أن يحكيها من خلال الصورة !

و لا علاقة لفن الرسم بما جاء في الكتاب المُقدس أحيانا ً !
فالصورة التي تتحدثين عنها مثلا ً و هناك الكثير منها لكن بأساليب أخرى يريد من خلالها إيصال فكرة أن المسيح جاء ليصلب و يفدي البشر .

أما عبارة (( بسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس ))
وردت طبعا ً في الإنجيل 
فلقد قال المسيح :
إذهبوا و تلمذوا كل الأمم معمدين إياهم باسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس .


أي هي عبارة بركة و لها مواضع أخرى لكنها لا تمثل صلاة بحد ذاتها !! *


----------



## faris sd4l (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

*أنا نيابة عن اختنا ميس حاب اشكركم عن الردود الحلوة اللي بتفسر معظم عقيدتنا*​


----------



## ميس (18 مايو 2008)

اكيد انني اشكركم جدا على الردود, 
يوجد لدي سؤال: هل من الممكن ان يكون الكتاب المقدس محرف؟ لأنني سمعت بان هناك اختلافات ولوكانت قليلة بين كتاب و اخر. انا في الحقيقة لم اقرا لقلة الوقت لدي , لكن اريد اجابتكم.
اتدرون ان يوم سعدي كان عندا دخلت الكنيسة و صليت لله هناك و شاركت بالعيد مع اخواني المسيحية, كم كنت سعيدة عندما سمعت الصلاوات و شاركت بها و صليت لله . احسد جميع المسيحين على ذلك , كم اتمنى لو ولدت مسيحية


----------



## صوت الرب (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اريد اجابة*




ميس قال:


> اكيد انني اشكركم جدا على الردود,
> يوجد لدي سؤال: هل من الممكن ان يكون الكتاب المقدس محرف؟ لأنني سمعت بان هناك اختلافات ولوكانت قليلة بين كتاب و اخر. انا في الحقيقة لم اقرا لقلة الوقت لدي , لكن اريد اجابتكم.
> اتدرون ان يوم سعدي كان عندا دخلت الكنيسة و صليت لله هناك و شاركت بالعيد مع اخواني المسيحية, كم كنت سعيدة عندما سمعت الصلاوات و شاركت بها و صليت لله . احسد جميع المسيحين على ذلك , كم اتمنى لو ولدت مسيحية


يوجد عدة مواضيع في هذا المنتدى
تحمل عنوان ( استحالة تحريق الكتاب المقدس )
فأرجو أن تقرأيها 
.
بالتأكيد لا يوجد إختلاف أو أي تناقض بين أسفار
الكتاب المقدس و أرجو أيضا أن تطلعي عاى منتدى الرد
على الشبهات حول المسيحية
.
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## My Rock (18 مايو 2008)

ميس قال:


> اكيد انني اشكركم جدا على الردود,
> يوجد لدي سؤال: هل من الممكن ان يكون الكتاب المقدس محرف؟ لأنني سمعت بان هناك اختلافات ولوكانت قليلة بين كتاب و اخر. انا في الحقيقة لم اقرا لقلة الوقت لدي , لكن اريد اجابتكم.
> اتدرون ان يوم سعدي كان عندا دخلت الكنيسة و صليت لله هناك و شاركت بالعيد مع اخواني المسيحية, كم كنت سعيدة عندما سمعت الصلاوات و شاركت بها و صليت لله . احسد جميع المسيحين على ذلك , كم اتمنى لو ولدت مسيحية


 
الاخت ميس
لو كان الكتاب المقدس محرف, فلماذا نؤمن به و بما فيه من بشارات ونبوات؟ بالطبع الكتاب المقدس لم يحرف و لن يحرف لانه كلمة الله على مدار ال 6000 سنة التي مضت انتشرت بين الشعوب و بين الناس, فكيف يمكن تغيير حرف واحد دون تغييره في مليارات النسخ و التراجم الموزعة في انحاء العالم؟ المسلمين يدعون التحريف لسبب واحد فقط, وهو ان القران يقول انه محرف, فلو لم يقولوا ان الكتاب المقدس محرف لاصبح القران مدافعا, اذا قولهم هذا هو دفاعا عن القران قبل ان يكون هجوما على المسيحية

بالنسبة لامنيتك ان تكوني مولودة مسيحية, فلا تهم الولادة الجسدية, بل الولادة الروحية كما يقول المسيح في يوحنا 3:

[Q-BIBLE]1 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. 
2 هَذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مُعَلِّماً لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ مَعَهُ». 
3 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ». 
4 قَالَ لَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَدَ؟» 
5 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ. 
6 اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ. 
7 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ: يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُولَدُوا مِنْ فَوْقُ. 
8 اَلرِّيحُ تَهُبُّ حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ وَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهَا لَكِنَّكَ لاَ تَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ تَأْتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ. هَكَذَا كُلُّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ». 
9 فَسَأَلَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا؟» 
10 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ مُعَلِّمُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ هَذَا! 
11 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّنَا إِنَّمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا نَعْلَمُ وَنَشْهَدُ بِمَا رَأَيْنَا وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ شَهَادَتَنَا. 
12 إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟ 
13 وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 
14 «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ 
15 *لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.* 
16 *لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
*17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 
18 اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 
19 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 
20 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ. 
21 وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ». [/Q-BIBLE]


الولادة الروحية في المسيح يسوع لا تتطلب سوى الايمان به انه الله المتجسد الذي رفع على الصليب لكي يغفر خطايانا اجمع

لو ترغبين بالايمان بالمسيح يسوع, رددي معي الصلاة التالية:

الهي الصالح, الله المحب, الله المخلص, الله الرحيم, الله القدوس
اشكرك من اجل عملك و نعمتك و محبتك, انك احببتني الى المنتهى, احببتني لدرجة تفوق العقل, لدرجة تجعل البقية يرفضون هذه المحبة الموصوفة لك, نعم احببتني الى عود الصليب
اشكرك من اجب كفارتك و خلاصك بحسب خطتك, اشكرك لاني انا المستحق ان اصلب مكانك صار لي مكان في سماك
اعلنك انت الله رب و مخلص على حياتي, اعطيك قلبي لتتربع على عرشه و تقوده مع عقلي و فكري حسب مشيئتك
اعلن توبتي عن خطاياي مع ايماني بكفارتك على عود الصليب في المسيح يسوع, الذي تجسد و صلب و قام من الأموات لخلاصي

أهديك كل حياتي و عمري ليتمجد اسمك بحسب مشيئتك
ارفع صلاتي بأسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس, الأله الواحد
أميــــــــــن

اذا كنت صليت هذا الصلاة من كل قلبك, فأنت الان مخلصة بدم الفادي, و لا لي الا ان اقول لك مبروك عليك الخلاص
و اهدي لك هذه الترنيمة الرائعة





يا آجراس - كلمات روك - ألحان أبو عيسى - توزيع وغناء التلميذ​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

الاخت ميس ..
افرحي و تهللي لان الله ضمك لمختاريه ..
يده المباركة مست قلبك


> الهي الصالح, الله المحب, الله المخلص, الله الرحيم, الله القدوس
> اشكرك من اجل عملك و نعمتك و محبتك, انك احببتني الى المنتهى, احببتني لدرجة تفوق العقل, لدرجة تجعل البقية يرفضون هذه المحبة الموصوفة لك, نعم احببتني الى عود الصليب
> اشكرك من اجب كفارتك و خلاصك بحسب خطتك, اشكرك لاني انا المستحق ان اصلب مكانك صار لي مكان في سماك
> اعلنك انت الله رب و مخلص على حياتي, اعطيك قلبي لتتربع على عرشه و تقوده مع عقلي و فكري حسب مشيئتك
> ...




أمين


----------



## ميس (18 مايو 2008)

يا ليت الحياه سهله هكذا..... 
كيف لي ان اقوم بالطقوس المسيحية و ان افرح بالعيد معكم  و اتباهى بالصليب و انا مسلمه مع عائلة مسلمة و فوق ذلك من عشيرة معروفة, كيف لي هذا. والله يوم العيد ,يوم قيام المسيح , انحرق قلبي, جميع من في البيت نائم وبينما انا مستيقظة ابمي  لأنني اردت ان اكون بالكنيسة اصلي لله و افرح بقيامته لكني لم استط, لكن بالرغم من ذلك, جعلت صديقي يذهب للكنيسة و يصلي و يسمعني الصلاة على الهاتف, بقيت معه ساعتان  وانا اسمع الصلاوات.


----------



## challenger (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اريد اجابة*

*


ميس قال:



			يا ليت الحياه سهله هكذا..... 
كيف لي ان اقوم بالطقوس المسيحية و ان افرح بالعيد معكم  و اتباهى بالصليب و انا مسلمه مع عائلة مسلمة و فوق ذلك من عشيرة معروفة, كيف لي هذا. والله يوم العيد ,يوم قيام المسيح , انحرق قلبي, جميع من في البيت نائم وبينما انا مستيقظة ابمي  لأنني اردت ان اكون بالكنيسة اصلي لله و افرح بقيامته لكني لم استط, لكن بالرغم من ذلك, جعلت صديقي يذهب للكنيسة و يصلي و يسمعني الصلاة على الهاتف, بقيت معه ساعتان  وانا اسمع الصلاوات.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا من عائلة مسلمة أختي ميس و ظروفي قريبة من ظروفك لكن الإيمان بالقلب !
آمني به و هو يحررك من سلطان الخطيئة و يرشدك للطريق 
فلقد قال ربنا يسوع :
أنا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة .

و هو يريد لمن يختاروا الخلاص أن يعيشوا براحة ألم تسمعي قوله لك ِ:
تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين و ثقيلي الأحمال و أنا أريحكم .

و كذلك يقول لنا :
أتيت ليكون لكم حياة و يكون لكم أفضل .

صلي له بقلبك و أطلبي منه أن يدخل قلبك و هو سيفي  بوعده لأنه وعدنا :
ها أنا واقف على الباب و أقرع إن سمع أحد صوتي أدخل و أتعشى معه و هو معي .

فالمسيح يقف على باب قلبك ألا تفتحي له الباب و تقولين له أدخل ؟

الإيمان بالقلب أختي ميس فلا تهولي على نفسك الأمور فالمسيحية علاقة مباشرة بين الإنسان و الخالق .. . بأبسط الكلمات 
لكن الإيمان هو الوثوق !! فكوني واثقة و الرب قريب منك ِ
ربنا يبارك فيكي و يمنحك الراحة و السلام .
*


----------



## My Rock (18 مايو 2008)

ميس قال:


> يا ليت الحياه سهله هكذا.....
> كيف لي ان اقوم بالطقوس المسيحية و ان افرح بالعيد معكم و اتباهى بالصليب و انا مسلمه مع عائلة مسلمة و فوق ذلك من عشيرة معروفة, كيف لي هذا. والله يوم العيد ,يوم قيام المسيح , انحرق قلبي, جميع من في البيت نائم وبينما انا مستيقظة ابمي لأنني اردت ان اكون بالكنيسة اصلي لله و افرح بقيامته لكني لم استط, لكن بالرغم من ذلك, جعلت صديقي يذهب للكنيسة و يصلي و يسمعني الصلاة على الهاتف, بقيت معه ساعتان وانا اسمع الصلاوات.


 

الاخت ميس اضافة الى ما قاله الحبيب challenger
فالمسيحية ليست طقوس, المسيحية ايمان و علاقة مع الميسح
انا ايضا بقيت فترة من حياتي دون الذهاب الى كنيسة (انا من خلفية صابئية مؤمن بالمسيح) لكن هذا لا علاقة له بالايمان و الخلاص بالمسيح يسوع
اذا تؤمنين بأن المسيح مات على الصليب و قام من الاموات ليضمن الخلاص لك و لكل من يؤمن به فأنت مخلصة بدمه, تواجدني وسطنا في موقعنا فهو كنيستك الالكترونية 
نصلي ان يقود الرب خطواتك


----------



## Twin (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي ميس*

*أعتقد أنني تواصلت معكي **هنـــــــــــــــــا*
*وكم كنت أتمني أن أتواصل معكي هنا ولكن أخوتي ذادوا وكفوا*
*ولن استطيع الا أن أصلي معكي فقط وبصوت واحد إن أردتي*​ 


> *ربي وإلهي يا من أتيت لأجلي يا من قبلت أن تكون مثلي كي تجعلني أبنتك وميراثك*
> *ها أنا أتييك قراعة صدري صارخة وطالبة بأن ترحمني*
> *أنا أعلم أنك تعلم أنني مازلت بعيدة عنك أحيا شريدة في عالم قاسي*
> *ولكن بقلبي فتيلة مدخنة تنير لي طريق مختلف عن ما أعرفه طريق نهايته سمائك*
> ...


*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ميس (19 مايو 2008)

عن جد يا challenger كتير انبسطت بكلماتك,  اشكر الكل.
عندي  سؤال اخر:  لماذا لا يوجد بالكتاب المقدس احكام ؟ كما تعلمون ان القران كله احكام, لماذا لا يوجد نصوص قانونية و احكام, كيف تحكمون بينكم؟


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2008)

ميس قال:


> عن جد يا challenger كتير انبسطت بكلماتك, اشكر الكل.
> عندي سؤال اخر: لماذا لا يوجد بالكتاب المقدس احكام ؟ كما تعلمون ان القران كله احكام, لماذا لا يوجد نصوص قانونية و احكام, كيف تحكمون بينكم؟


 
الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على الكثير من الاحكام و الشرائع و الوصايا, بكلا عهديه القديم و الجديد

ملاحظة: ارى منك تجاهلا للصلوات التي قدمناها لك لتقبلي المسيح رب و مخلص لحياتك, فهل هو متعمد بسبب وجود مانع او مسبب؟ هل هناك اسئلة بخصوص الايمان؟ يا ريت توضحي, لاننا هنا لمساعدتك.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ميس (19 مايو 2008)

اكيد انا لم اتجاهل هذه الصلوات , لقد صليتها جميعا , بل اني سعيدة جدا لهذه الصلوات التي جعلتني اشعر بانني مرحب بها و مراد مساعدتي, لكني قلت قبلا ايماني بالمسيح و صلبه و قيامته لم يكتمل بعد, اني ابحث و اسال لايجاد اجابات , اولا اريد ان اقتنع بان القران غير منزل من عند الله , عندها قلبي و عقلي سيكونان مقتنعيان بالمسيحية , وكما قلت قبلا فاني معجبة جدا بالمسيحية و كيفية انتشارها بين الناس اذ انها تنتشر بالكلمة الطيبة و ايضا احس بانني اريد ان اصبح واحدة منكم  بملء ارادتي , لا اريد ان افكر او اتسائل بعد ان اقتنع بالمسيحية , فعلا انني احببت المسيح و احببت تعاليمه لكن ينقصني الاقتناع الكامل.
لا تعتقد انني متلاعبة او اكذب في هذا الشان , ان قرأت موضوعي اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي, ستعلم بان الله و منذ صغري يعطني اشارات ز دلائل و لن انتبه لها اللا منذ فترة , واحببت التعمق اكثر.
اني جادة كل الجد , و فعلا انني احببت المسيح و احببته بزيادة عندما صليت له في الكنيسة.
اشكر كل من يصلي الي و يدعو لي بالخير . 
و ارجو ان اجد لكل سؤال جواب


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2008)

ميس قال:


> اكيد انا لم اتجاهل هذه الصلوات , لقد صليتها جميعا , بل اني سعيدة جدا لهذه الصلوات التي جعلتني اشعر بانني مرحب بها و مراد مساعدتي, لكني قلت قبلا ايماني بالمسيح و صلبه و قيامته لم يكتمل بعد, اني ابحث و اسال لايجاد اجابات , اولا اريد ان اقتنع بان القران غير منزل من عند الله , عندها قلبي و عقلي سيكونان مقتنعيان بالمسيحية , وكما قلت قبلا فاني معجبة جدا بالمسيحية و كيفية انتشارها بين الناس اذ انها تنتشر بالكلمة الطيبة و ايضا احس بانني اريد ان اصبح واحدة منكم بملء ارادتي , لا اريد ان افكر او اتسائل بعد ان اقتنع بالمسيحية , فعلا انني احببت المسيح و احببت تعاليمه لكن ينقصني الاقتناع الكامل.
> لا تعتقد انني متلاعبة او اكذب في هذا الشان , ان قرأت موضوعي اتمنى ان ارى المسيح في منامي, ستعلم بان الله و منذ صغري يعطني اشارات ز دلائل و لن انتبه لها اللا منذ فترة , واحببت التعمق اكثر.
> اني جادة كل الجد , و فعلا انني احببت المسيح و احببته بزيادة عندما صليت له في الكنيسة.
> اشكر كل من يصلي الي و يدعو لي بالخير .
> و ارجو ان اجد لكل سؤال جواب


 
الاخت ميس
يسعدنا ان تفكري و ان تبحثي و ان تستنتجي بنفسك, فلسنا هنا لنتخذ قرارك عنك
الله اعطاك عقل و ارادة, اسألي و ابحثي و اقرأي و سنكون اكثر من سعيدين لمجاوبتك كما يقول الكتاب المقدس
[Q-BIBLE] 
 بَلْ قَدِّسُوا الرَّبَّ الإِلَهَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ، مُسْتَعِدِّينَ دَائِماً لِمُجَاوَبَةِ كُلِّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُكُمْ عَنْ سَبَبِ الرَّجَاءِ الَّذِي فِيكُمْ بِوَدَاعَةٍ وَخَوْفٍ، 
[/Q-BIBLE]

نصلي من اجلك, و انت ايضا صلي ان يرشدك الرب الى طريقه, اينما كان و مهما كان

سلام و نعمة


----------



## challenger (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

*أختي ميس إن كنت تريدين أي مساعدة فأنا جاهز بنعمة المسيح .

لكن قبل كل شيء !!
أنت تطلبين المسيح في حلم أو رؤيا !!

لكن هناك ما هو أعظم !!!
و هو أن يدخل قلبك إلى الأبد .​*


----------



## ميس (20 مايو 2008)

ما رح تصدقوا شو صار معي مبارح و انا نايمه,
قد ما صليت لربنا , شوفو شو صار ....... لأول مره تحدث معي,,,,,,
تقريبا  و قت الفجر , كنت مستغرقة بالنوم, حلمت بشئ غريب ,  لا ادري ما كنتت احلم , لكن بمنتصف الحلم  رايت شابا  لكن ليس له ملامح , فقط نور ابيض , كل شيء ظاهر عدا وجهه, كل وجهه ابض اللون و اقترب بسرعة كبيرة مني و اصطدم بي , احسست كانه دخل بي , واستيقظت سريعا و رايت شيئا غريب , كان هناك نور على الحائط  كبر هذا النور و توسع ثم تلاشلى تقريبا كأن شيئا لم يحدث , صراحة خفت, لكن قلت بنفسي , هل من الممكن انه الله يريد ان يخبرني بانه معي؟؟؟؟  لكنه لم يتحدث الي ابد...
هل تعتقدون انه هو؟   لقد تمنيت ان ارى المسيح في منامي و كتبت ذلك بقسم التعارف,,,
هل من الممكن انه هو؟ ربما لم استطع ان اوضح الصورة لانه شيء غريب.


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اريد اجابة*




ميس قال:


> ما رح تصدقوا شو صار معي مبارح و انا نايمه,





ميس قال:


> قد ما صليت لربنا , شوفو شو صار ....... لأول مره تحدث معي,,,,,,
> تقريبا و قت الفجر , كنت مستغرقة بالنوم, حلمت بشئ غريب , لا ادري ما كنتت احلم , لكن بمنتصف الحلم رايت شابا لكن ليس له ملامح , فقط نور ابيض , كل شيء ظاهر عدا وجهه, كل وجهه ابض اللون و اقترب بسرعة كبيرة مني و اصطدم بي , احسست كانه دخل بي , واستيقظت سريعا و رايت شيئا غريب , كان هناك نور على الحائط كبر هذا النور و توسع ثم تلاشلى تقريبا كأن شيئا لم يحدث , صراحة خفت, لكن قلت بنفسي , هل من الممكن انه الله يريد ان يخبرني بانه معي؟؟؟؟ لكنه لم يتحدث الي ابد...
> هل تعتقدون انه هو؟ لقد تمنيت ان ارى المسيح في منامي و كتبت ذلك بقسم التعارف,,,
> هل من الممكن انه هو؟ ربما لم استطع ان اوضح الصورة لانه شيء غريب.




يابختك يا ميس
مبروك النعمه و بركة الرب معك
[Q-BIBLE]
Hos 2:21 ويكون في ذلك اليوم أني أستجيب يقول الرب أستجيب السماوات وهي تستجيب الأرض
[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]
Isa 41:17 البائسون والمساكين طالبون ماء ولا يوجد. لسانهم من العطش قد يبس. أنا الرب أستجيب لهم. أنا إله إسرائيل لا أتركهم.
[/Q-BIBLE]

ولكن المهم جدا أن تصلي كثيرا و تقرأي كثيرا و الجميع هنا مرحبين بك بشده وفي انتظار اي سؤال ..


----------



## My Rock (20 مايو 2008)

ميس قال:


> ما رح تصدقوا شو صار معي مبارح و انا نايمه,
> قد ما صليت لربنا , شوفو شو صار ....... لأول مره تحدث معي,,,,,,
> تقريبا و قت الفجر , كنت مستغرقة بالنوم, حلمت بشئ غريب , لا ادري ما كنتت احلم , لكن بمنتصف الحلم رايت شابا لكن ليس له ملامح , فقط نور ابيض , كل شيء ظاهر عدا وجهه, كل وجهه ابض اللون و اقترب بسرعة كبيرة مني و اصطدم بي , احسست كانه دخل بي , واستيقظت سريعا و رايت شيئا غريب , كان هناك نور على الحائط كبر هذا النور و توسع ثم تلاشلى تقريبا كأن شيئا لم يحدث , صراحة خفت, لكن قلت بنفسي , هل من الممكن انه الله يريد ان يخبرني بانه معي؟؟؟؟ لكنه لم يتحدث الي ابد...
> هل تعتقدون انه هو؟ لقد تمنيت ان ارى المسيح في منامي و كتبت ذلك بقسم التعارف,,,
> هل من الممكن انه هو؟ ربما لم استطع ان اوضح الصورة لانه شيء غريب.


 
الاخت العزيزة
انت وحدك من يقدر ان يقرر ان كان حلماً ام رؤية لها قصد الهي في حياتك, فاذا كنت متأكدة من رؤيتك للنور فلا داعي للسؤال لان الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا:
[Q-BIBLE] 
ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

قد تكون اشارة من الرب و قد يكون محض تفكيرك المتزايد بالفترة الاخيرة بالمسيح و خطوة الايمان به

الرب يرشدك و يقود خطواتك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Rosetta (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*



> يا ليت الحياه سهله هكذا.....
> كيف لي ان اقوم بالطقوس المسيحية و ان افرح بالعيد معكم و اتباهى بالصليب و انا مسلمه مع عائلة مسلمة و فوق ذلك من عشيرة معروفة, كيف لي هذا. والله يوم العيد ,يوم قيام المسيح , انحرق قلبي, جميع من في البيت نائم وبينما انا مستيقظة ابمي لأنني اردت ان اكون بالكنيسة اصلي لله و افرح بقيامته لكني لم استط, لكن بالرغم من ذلك, جعلت صديقي يذهب للكنيسة و يصلي و يسمعني الصلاة على الهاتف, بقيت معه ساعتان وانا اسمع الصلاوات.



*اخت ميس جميعنا في هذا المنتدى نصلي من أجلك,,فالمسيح الرب المخلص لن ينساك ابدا ,,فأنتي من أحبها حبا جما و انت من أراد لها الخلاص,,فلا تجعلي لليأس مكانا في قلبك,, لان المسيح معك و لن يتركك وحدك في هذه الحياة الصعبة,,*


----------



## ميس (21 مايو 2008)

اشكر كل من كتب الي و صلا لي و هنأني .
الحمد لله على هذه النعمة و اطمع بان يحادثني الرب و ان ينورني اكثر و اكثر.
ردي عل im christian 
لقد كتبت قصتي في منتدى التعارف , اقرأيه.
المهم ان لاتجعليه ينفر منك او يخاف, اجعليه يبدأ بالتفكير الجدي و التساؤل عن دين المسيح. اباي معه باشياء بسيطه و دعيه يفكر و يتسائل.
اذا اردتي اي مساعده انا جاهزة


----------



## geegoo (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

انا هاستأذن حضرتك و ميس و السادة المشرفين في الرد
افترضي يا عزيزتي ان امامك اختيار عقلك لا يستطيع حسمه في مجال اخر و ليكن العمل مثلا 
ماذا تفعلي ليساعدك الله في اختيار الوظيفة الامثل لك؟
بتصلي لربنا يكشف ليك ارادته ... و ممكن تستشيري المرشد الروحي ليكي ... و ممكن تصومي فترة معينة...
المهم اكتبي بامانة مع نفسك انت ممكن تعملي ايه لو الاختيار صعب و صوت ربنا مش واضح من الاول..
و طبقي الكلام علي موضوعك....
الاختيار المبني علي ارشاد من الله و قناعة داخلية هو اسهل و اقوي اختيار للتنفيذ 
و مهما حد اتناقش معاكي مش حتحسي بالكلام زي ما يكون خارج من نفسك..من احساسك..
ربنا معاك و هيحافظ عليكي لأن من يمسك يمس حدقة عينه...


----------



## geegoo (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

العفو يا غالية ... انت اختي في المسيح 
بس انا في كلامي معاك كان قصدي تدرسي الموضوع ككل مش مجرد هو هيجي للمسيح و لا لأ...
طيب افرضي هو بقي مسيحي ... هل ده يستلزم انه يكون الانسان الي هتبقي سعيدة معاه بقبة عمرك ؟؟ ..... طبعا ... لأ....
يعني مش بس تصلي علشانه... لأ...تصلي علشان ربنا يعرفك ايه الطريق الصح اساسا
انت كده ليك طلب عند ربنا و بتصلي علشانه.....بس محددة نفسك في الطلب ده و بس...
طيب لو الطلب ده مش مناسب يبقي ايه؟؟؟؟
انت خدتي جزء من الموضوع .... طيب الموضوع علي بعضه فين رأي ربنا فيه؟؟؟
هو ده كان قصدي .... 
ربنا يرشدك و يقويك دايما......


----------



## i'm christian (21 مايو 2008)

*شكرا يا جيجو كمان مره
وشكرا كمان على نصايحك الغاليه
اتمنى انك تصليلي علشان ربنا يعرفنى هو عاوزنى اعمل ايه

انا دايما بقوله زى شاول " ماذا تريد يارب انا افعل ؟ "
شكرا بجد على اهتمامك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينور قلبك​*


----------



## ميس (21 مايو 2008)

الى iam christian
انا كنت متشددة , بالدين الاسلامي طبعا , و كنت مثله تماما , اثق بالقران و متاكده ان الاسلام هو الصح و الباقي غير صحيح وان الدين عند اله الحق, ربنا بعتلي ابن الحلال مشان ينورلي الطريق . اولها كنت  متشوشة جدا  و لا ادري عن ماذا كان يتكلم , و من هو المسيح اصلا...
سوف ياخذ معك اقناعه وقت طويل , لأنه ليس بالامر السهل صدقيني, لماذا لا تعرفيه على هذا النادي؟؟؟؟
قولي له انك تريدينه ان يتعلم المسيحية فقط للفضول و للمعرفة , ثم سيبدا بالتساؤل صدقيني.
انا مثلك, احب شاب مسيحي, لكن,,, املي بالله كبير فكما تعلين ( طرقي غير طرقكم )
لا تستسلمي .


----------



## i'm christian (21 مايو 2008)

*شكرا ليكي ميس على تشجيعي
انا بجد كنت محتاجه حد يشجعنى زيك وزى جيجو

اتمنى تذكرونى فى صلواتكم
ربنا معاكم وينور قلوبكم​*


----------



## ميس (21 مايو 2008)

اهلا و سهلا
عندي سؤال مهم جدا , الى كل مسيحي 
اني اتسائل:
ما المنفعة التي حصدها محمد من هذا الدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فهو عاش فقيرا و لم يكسب قرشا من ذلك , و كان يتعرض للسب و الاهانات و حتى الاذى الجسدي,
لأجل ماذا؟


----------



## My Rock (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اريد اجابة*



ميس قال:


> اهلا و سهلا
> عندي سؤال مهم جدا , الى كل مسيحي
> اني اتسائل:
> ما المنفعة التي حصدها محمد من هذا الدين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 
الاخت الكريمة
هذا القسم للاسئلة المسيحية و لا علاقة له بمحمد و منفعته, اطرحي سؤالك في قسم الحوار الاسلامي افضل
اضافة الى ان محمد انتفع ماديا و اجتماعياو حتى جنسيا من ادعائه للنبوءة, فكيف لم ينتفع؟
اترك التعمق بالموضوع في موضوع خاص في قسم الحوار الاسلاني لكي لا نكسر وقانين القسم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ميس (21 مايو 2008)

اسفه ما كنت اعرف انه مش لازم اكتب موضوع زي هاد في هاد القسم
شكرا على اي حال .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

+++أرجو السماح لى بتعليق صغير ، وهو ما تعبر عنه الآية :- [ لا تعرجوا بين الفرقتين ] ، وحتى المثل الشعبى يقول :- صاحب بالين كذَّاب ، فلذلك يجب عدم الخلط بين الأهداف ، فإما أن أكون طالباً للزواج من هذا الشخص ، وإما أن أكون مبشراً بإسم المسيح .
+++ والخلط بين الأمرين ، يدل على أننى صاحب بالين ( أى مشيئتين ) وبالتالى يكون دليلاً على كذبى .


----------



## وليم تل (22 مايو 2008)

اختى الفاضلة ميس
طالما فكرتى فى المسيحية فرب المجد حتما سيرشدك لطريق النور
كما فرح الاب بعودة الابن الضال فيسوع يفرح بخاطىء واحد يتوب
عن 99 بارا لا يحتاجون للتوبة فحاولى القرائة وقارنى بين حياة المسيح وحياة محمد
وتأكدى ان المسيح لن يتركك محتارة مدة طويلة وسيعلمك فى الوقت المناسب
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 مايو 2008)

للاخت ميس​ 
ربنا يباركك في طريقك ويقويك
بس المهم انك

تصلي ليه كتير وتطلبني منه انه يقوكي في طريقي هو القادر ان يحفظك من حيل عدو الخير
وربنا يباركك


​ 



​


----------



## fredyyy (22 مايو 2008)

*شكراً أخونا / **وليم تل  ... وأختنا / نيفين رمزي على كلمات التحذير *

*وها هي كلمات الرب المُحذرة من الكتاب المُقدس *

*الخروج 2 : 1 *
*وَذَهَبَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَيْتِ لاوِي وَاخَذَ بِنْتَ لاوِي* 

*عزرا 9 : 12 *
*وَالآنَ فَلاَ تُعْطُوا بَنَاتِكُمْ لِبَنِيهِمْ وَلاَ تَأْخُذُوا بَنَاتِهِمْ لِبَنِيكُمْ ......*

*الكتاب واضح لا للنير المتخالف*

*كورنثوس الثانية  6 : 14 *
*لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، *
*لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ*


----------



## challenger (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اريد اجابة*

*


ميس قال:



			اسفه ما كنت اعرف انه مش لازم اكتب موضوع زي هاد في هاد القسم
شكرا على اي حال .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أختي ميس 
بإمكانك طرح السؤال في قسم الحوار الإسلامي .



*


----------



## aliraqi1 (23 مايو 2008)

ميس هل اقنعتي بما قيل لك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ارجو الرد


----------



## aliraqi1 (23 مايو 2008)

*# ....................... #*

*لا تفسر على مزاجك*


----------



## aliraqi1 (23 مايو 2008)

*# ...................... #*

*من لديه سؤال جديد *

*يفتح موضوع جديد*


----------



## وليم تل (23 مايو 2008)

اختى الغالية 
انا معاكى انة ممكن يكون انسان كويس ومعدنة جيد
خاصة انة كان من الممكن يستغل فرص كثيرة على حد قولك
وهذا للأسف خطأ كبير منك ولا يخرج من بنت المسيح
ولكن قد يقنع فى يوم من الايام من صديق لة او شيخ 
وبأيات من قرأنة انة لو استغلك وحولك للأسلام فلة ثوابة
الذى يدخلة الجنة ومبدأهم الغاية تبرر الوسيلة دة من الممكن
استخدام صديقة صدوقة لك مسلمة مثلا للأيقاع بك فهذا بالنسبة
لهم نصرة ودعم للأسلام وهنا امثلة كثيرة فى مصر حدث فيها ذلك
فيا اختى انتى تسيرى فى طريق ملىء بالأشواك لا يعلم نهايتة
الا اللة فأرجعى عنة وستجدى فى يوما الشخص المناسب والذى
تتمنية زوجا مخلصا وفيا وعودى لمخدعك واطلبى التوبة لربك
ويا ريت لو اردتى تكلمينى على الخاص فقد اكون بنعمة رب المجد 
مرشدا لك وبالحوار الهادىء نتفاهم وقد نصل لأراحتك نفسيا
وهذة هى المرة الاولى التى اطلب فيها من شاب اوشابة 
ان يكلمنى على الخاص اوغيرة
ولكن لخطورة حالتك وقلقى بشأنك هو ما جعلنى اطلب ذلك
ودمتى بنعمة رب المجد​


----------



## fredyyy (23 مايو 2008)

i'm christian قال:


> *​*​
> *ويناقشنى ان كان فيه حاجه رفضاها فى اللى متقدملى ده ويحاول يقولى ازاى اتقبلها *​


​*وهل تقبلي نصيحة من غريب وتثقي به وتتركي إخوتك في المسيح *
*.............................*​ 
*كل الحكايه انه فيه الصفات اللى نفسى تكون فى شريك حياتى مش اكتر*​*هنا بداية الخطر أن تعجبي بصفاتة ... فتتحولي اليه عن غيره دون أن تشعري*
*.............................*​ 
*علشان كدا قولت انى لو اتجوزته هو شخصيا يبقى خير وبركه ....*​*من أين تأتي البركة ؟ *

*هل من شخص ينكر مصدر البركة والخير (المسيح)*

*إحترسي فالشيطان يغير شكله الى شبه ملاك نور *
*.............................*​
*حاجه كمان احبكم تعرفوها انه لو كان عاوز يعملى اى مشكله من اللى مخوفاكم*
*فكان قدامه الفرصه كبيره اوى - بدون الدخول فى تفاصيل- لكنه بجد ما استغلش الفرص دى*​*التمُنع عن طلب فعل الشر أحد الوسائل لتثقي به أكثر*
*.............................*​ 
*انا كتير بصلى علشان الحكايه دى بس مش بشوف منه حاجه تخوفنى*
​*لن يظهر لك في صورة ُتخيفك ليتمكن منكِ أكثر*
*.............................*​
*............. حد بيقف جمبك اما تحتاجه ويشجعك *
​*وهل لا يوجد في كل المنتدى شخص أهلاً لأن يشجعك ؟*

*نحن موجودين في المنتدى لتجدينا عند الحاجة*

*وسنثبتك في الإيمان المسيحي *

*ونصلي الى الرب أن يرشدك ويحفظك *

*أنتِ غالية على قلب الرب جداً وعلى قلوب المؤمنين *

*لذلك أرسلك المسيح إلينا لتسمعي ما هو لخيرك ولتمضي في حفظ القدير*
*...........................*​
*ما علينا اتمنى انكم تصلولى كتير*

*ربنا معانا وينور حياتنا كلها*​​*ربي يا من ليس لنا سواك *

*إحفظ أختي يارب من كل شر*

*ثبت أفكارك المقدسة في قلبها *

*إرشدها بكلامك الطاهر دعها تثق به*

*أما المرأة المتعقلة فمن عند الرب هذا كلامك يارب *

*فشريك الحياة هو عطية من عندك رتب لأختي شريك لحياتها*

*فرحها بإرتباط مقدس مع شخص مؤمن يقدر كلامك ويُقدر جسدها*

*لسنا نعلم كيف لكننا نعلم ونثق أنك تستطيع كل شئ ولا يعُثر عليك أمر *

*رتب لأختي حياة بكرامة أمامك وأمام الناس وكإبنه لله تحمل إسمك الكريم*

*إستجب لنا يارب ما طلبناه منك لأنك تسمع لنا وتستجيب آآآآمين*







​


----------



## geegoo (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

*اختي الحبيبة في المسيح يسوع*
*انا فرحان جدا ان هذا السيل الجارف من المحبة الحقيقية في قلوبنا ليك استطاع ان يصل لقلبك .....*
*منذ بضعة ايام لم يكن لك سوي هذا الشخص لتشاركيه الرأي في امور حياتك *
*و لكن منذ ان رتب ربنا القدوس دخولك هذا المكان الطاهر ..... اصبح لك اخوة و اخوات كثيرين ..... *
*لا يعرفوك و لا يعرفوا حتي اسمك .... و لكنهم يحبوك جدا جدا جدا جدا ............................*
*فلا داعي لان تخاطري بعد الان .....*
*انا لي اخت بالجسد مرت بظروف قريبة منك ..... لن اقول لك الان تفاصيل متعبة الا اني اؤكد لك ان بعد خروجها من هذه التجربة تغيرت مجريات حياتها تماما و ما زالت تعاني حتي هذه اللحظة ....*
*ارجوك من اجل اسم المسيح الطاهر.... لا تجربي الرب الهك ..... *
*   فلينتهي هذا الموضوع ..... هنا و الان .....*
*صدقيني صدقيني .... هذا افضل اختيار .....*
*من خلال اختي انا اعرف ان انهاء هذا الموضوع في داخلك انت وحدك ....*
*لذلك اكرر ما طلبته منك .... لا تتركي الصلاة .... و ان كان فصلي من الان .... *
*اطلبي مشورة اب او مرشد روحي ... افرضي صياما علي نفسك حتي لو لثلاثة ايام ....*
*و بعد ذلك اصغي في هدوء لصوت مخلصنا الراعي الصالح ....*
*شفاعة كلية الطهر السيدة العذراء مريم و الشهيدة العظيمة دميانة تكون معك و تسبق لسانك امام الله لتطلبي خلاص نفسك الغالية الطاهرة في دم المسيح يسوع ....*
*سلام لك دائما ...... *


----------



## Twin (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*أعتقد أن كل سؤال سؤل تمت أجابته*
*وأعتقد أن الموضوع واضح وصريح *

*وأعتقد أن قوانين القسم تم كسرها وعولجت*
*فهل سنكتفي أم لا*​*أختي ميس*​*هل هناك أسئلة جديدة لنكمل أم لا*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## geegoo (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> *أعتقد أن كل سؤال سؤل تمت أجابته*
> ...


اخي و استاذي الحبيب
اخطيت .... سامحني .....​


----------



## Twin (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي geegoo*


geegoo قال:


> اخي و استاذي الحبيب
> 
> 
> اخطيت .... سامحني .....​


 
*أخي الغالي*​*لا داعي للأعتذار فنحن أخوة هنا وكلنا أعضاء بجسد واحد *
*ولكن أنت تعرف أن لكل عضو دوره وأنا كدور المشرف *
*لابد أن أوضح دائماً وأنبه لكي نكمل بمحبة*

*صلواتك لأجلي*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## challenger (25 مايو 2008)

*أخي الحبيب haitham7037 أهلا ً بك أخا ً للجميع في البداية .*
*أما أستفسارك الذي تفضلت به فأرجو أن تكون متأكد من الكلام الذي تقوم بنسخه !!*
*فمن أين أتيت بهذه الصلاة ؟؟*
*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد كلُّ يَرى وكلُّ لا يُرى*

*فأنا لم أسمع بهذه الصلاة إلا منك يا غالي !؟!؟*
*أما إن كنت تقصد :*
*نؤمن بإله واحد *
*آب ضاب الكل*
*خالق السماوات و الأرض*
*خالق كل ما يرى و ما لا يرى *

*فأظنها واضحة فالله خالق كل مايرى و ما لا يرى !! أليس كذلك ؟*
*رجاء ً أخي الحبيب إن كنت معترض أيضا ً !!*
*أرجو أن تخبرنا عن المصدر لهذه الصلاة ( رابط ، رقم الصفحة و أسم الموضوع . . .ألخ ) .*


----------



## challenger (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

*ملاحظة أخي haitham7037 في المسيحية لاتوجد صلوات مفروضة بالنص !
لأن الصلاة في المسيحية هي حوار مع الله مباشرة من دون خطابات مكتوبة سلفا ً !!

فالله لا يريد منا أن نحفظ مواضيع إنشائية كالأطفال و نقوم بتسميعها أمامه !
الله يريد قلوبنا 
ها أنا واقف على الباب (( أي باب القلب ))و أقرع إن سمع أحد صوتي أدخل إليه و أتعشى معه و هو معي .

فالله يريدك أن تخاطبه بما في قلبك و ليس بما في شفتيك .
إن كان لديك أي سؤال عن الصلاة إطرحه في موضوع مستقل و الإخوة سيساعدوك أو يوضحوا لك و بكل محبة . 
تقبل كامل إحترامي أخي الحبيب .
*


----------



## geegoo (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

قانون الايمان المسيحي تم وضعه في القرن الرابع الميلادي ليعلن المسيحيون ايمانهم امام العالم بعيدا عن افتراءه و للتصدي لاي محاولة لادخال عقائد غريبة ....
كما نلاحظ ان في هذا التوقيت كانت المسيحية ديانة رسمية بحماية الامبراطور الروماني فلم يكن هناك اي داعي لاعلان ما لا نؤمن به .... و لم و لن يتغير ايماننا عن هذا .....
يقول القانون :
_بالحقيقة نؤمن باله واحد.... الله الاب ضابط الكل .... خالق السماء و الارض .. ما يري و ما لا يري .... الي اخره ....._
الله هو خالق هذا الكون بكل ما فيه ....
ما نراه و ما لا نراه ....
ما ندركه و ما لا ندركه .....


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اريد اجابة*

*قانون الإيمان المسيحى

نؤمن بإله واحد
الآب ضابط الكل
وخالق السماء والأرض
وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى
نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح
ابن الله الوحيد . المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور
إله من إله نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق
مولود غير مخلوق
مساوي الآب في الجوهر
الذي على يده صار كل شيء
الذي من اجلنا نحن البشر
ومن اجل خلاصنا
نزل من السماء
وتجسد من الروح القدس
وولد من مريم العذراء وصار إنسانا
وصلب عوضنا في عهد بيلاطس البنطي
تألم ومات ودفن وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب
وصعد إلى السماء
وجلس على يمين الله الآب
وأيضا سيأتي بمجده العظيم
ليدين الأحياء والأموات
الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء
ونؤمن بالروح القدس .. الرب المحيي.. المنبثق من الآب
ومع الآب والابن.. يسجد له ويمجد
الناطق بالأنبياء
وبكنسية واحدة جامعة مقدسة رسوليه .. نقر ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا
وننتظر قيامة الموتى وحياة جديدة في العالم العتيد
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*


----------

